# Convection Oven Tips?



## southerncook (Nov 8, 2004)

the top will do reg. and convection. the bottom is a normal oven. after a couple of problems (cabinets cut out too small) they are in place and working. I trust no appliance to do my 'figuring' for me, but the convection has a program where you can tell it what you'd normally cook the dish at and for how long and it converts it to convection mode...and I guess beeps you when it's done. It's a kitchenaid, and I was really desperate for new ovens, but now kinda miss what I knew. reassurances welcome.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 9, 2004)

SouthernCook, congrats on your new ovens!  DH and I bought a house last spring that had double wall ovens, the top being convection/regular, and the bottom being regular.  They died after we moved in (that's just the tip of the iceberg--it's been a nightmare!) and we had them fixed but haven't been working quite right since.

I found that convection was wonderful for casseroles and home made pizzas.  Some cookies, too.  To be honest with you I have never experimented with it like I should.  I'm too afraid to ruin dishes, altho I know that's the way you learn.  Time's just too scarce when I get home from work to re-do a dinner.

I suggest sticking with the manufacturer's directions for time/temp reductions and just start trying some different dishes.  Start with some breads and basic stuff.  

Just a sidebar, I learned that they are much more expensive to repair than a standard oven.  Hopefully you don't have experience with that for a long, long time!

Be sure to share what you learn with us.  I'll be interested to hear how you make out.  Enjoy!


----------



## Silversage (Nov 12, 2004)

I've had my convection oven for about 8 weeks now, and I just love it  I just jumped right in and started using it for almost everything.  Yesterday I baked 3 sheet pans of puff pastry all at one time, and they came out beautiful - everything puffed and browned evenly, without rotating pans halfway through.

I've done whole chickens on a rack, and they brown all over.  

The only things I use the regular setting for are slow cooking or braising, like ribs or coq au vin.  

Don't be afraid - just use it.  Mine does the same thing yours does.  You set the old temp and it automatically adjusts.  The only caveat is to watch closely for timing until you get used to it.  Things really do cook faster.  I start checking about 2/3 of the way through the recommended time.


----------



## southerncook (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks all, the ovens are going to have their first major test in about an hour, I have to make a birthday cake for my middle son who's turning 14 this weekend. He wants chocolate, with a middle layer of vanilla (3 total) and choc. icing. I'll have to do 2 complete cakes (square pans) and put them together with icing, cause he's having about 30 kids over...wish me luck!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 13, 2004)

Looking forward to hearing how your venture went, southerncook.  Also hoping you were able to sleep in this morning.....sheez!  30 kids!


----------

